# Road trip



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

I think friday i'm going to houghton lake in michigan for a 1 day ice fishing trip, if any one is crazy enough to go let me know. I'm going leave super early from broadview heights and leve mi. at about 5:30 pm. My wife thinks i'm crazy but i can't take it anymore I need ice !!!!!!!!!!!!


sean


----------



## Bischoff66 (May 25, 2007)

I wish I could but cant this weekend. If you decided to make a trip up that way next weekend I would go in a heart beat.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

how far is it??? im off work and am jonesing for some ice!!! also how much is a 1 day licence...im guessing $15??


----------



## ICENUT (Apr 29, 2008)

Im leaving pittsburgh on fri morning and staying for 3 days.Its 7 bucks a day for lisence I cant take it any longer either. anyone want to go pm me.

icenut


----------



## 1gmkiller (Mar 14, 2009)

It's $1 extra if you don't have a MDNR Sportsmans card. but they are good for life.


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Got a friend that has a cabin rental on the east side of the lake, called Busters Resort, give him a call if ya need a bed, 989-366-1600, ask for dwayne, tell him Mike in Ohio sent ya.


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

6 hours or a little under from the Cleveland area... Might be worth it if we don't get any ice here shortly!


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

Parma's right on at 5-6 hours from cleveland. Hey icenut pm me with your phone number and we'll meet up and fish if you want. i'm after gills and crappie for the most part. Next week 4 of my buddies and i are going for couple of days to houghton. If anyone wants to follow us up and fish i'm going to be hauling my sled and i can shuttle people around if you want.


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Forgot to mention. His large cabin will sleep 5-6 guys,each in a bed with all cooking and living quarters intact. Even has a whirlpool tub. Right on the lake-50' actually from waters edge. Kinda in the NE thumb part of Houghton Lake, not far from the airport there.Very reasonable rates this time of year, cash works best !!! Mike


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

mapquest says 415 miles (14-15 hr round trip) from dover...way too far for 1 day trip for me...


----------



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)

I wanna go but the wife says im not allowed to talk to strangers, lol... was at lake mitchell in cadillac mi a few weeks ago and there was only a few inches. but by now it should be able to be fished there now...


----------



## Dfrenzy (Dec 18, 2008)

You know it's really not a bad idea to plan a weekend OGF trip to michigan. Maybee take a trailer to haul shanties on and carpool up. It would be a great way to make a weekend ice trip with low expense.


----------



## hatrat24 (Apr 25, 2010)

I'm going on a few fishing trips this year but no ice trips. So a planned OGF trip would be great. I live in Strasburg and don't mind driving. As long as I don't work that weekend I'm in!


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

Dfrenzy said:


> You know it's really not a bad idea to plan a weekend OGF trip to michigan. Maybee take a trailer to haul shanties on and carpool up. It would be a great way to make a weekend ice trip with low expense.


depending on the situation, id be in...i have an 01 F250 4 door(seats 6, compfy for 4-5) and can pull a tank of a trailer of gear! its not great on gas but clean and reliable...


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

fish master said:


> I wanna go but the wife says im not allowed to talk to strangers, lol... was at lake mitchell in cadillac mi a few weeks ago and there was only a few inches. but by now it should be able to be fished there now...


Plus the lakes within 200' from a school and Chuck E Cheese... You still have the shanty with the pee hole?

I'm looking at Jan 14,15,16 Prolly Michigan area. Gotta get on the ice.


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Hey, let us all know how you do ! We want pictures ! Sooooooooo jelous right now ! Good luck and be safe boys !


----------



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)

if you can drive i can go in on gas and ect....we can pick up parma on the way up there.


Dfrenzy said:


> You know it's really not a bad idea to plan a weekend OGF trip to michigan. Maybee take a trailer to haul shanties on and carpool up. It would be a great way to make a weekend ice trip with low expense.


----------



## walleyehunter (Apr 29, 2004)

i would love to go but i broke my ankle if we don't have good ice in about 3 weeks or so i would be willing to go up there with someone and try it because i can't stand it any longer myself.


----------



## ICENUT (Apr 29, 2008)

Id plan it for middle of jan, I didnt leave today cause the ice is still questionable up there 4 inches in spots!!!Big chill coming up ther next week should be safe everywhere then.
icenut(Bill)


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

Sorry i did'nt respond sooner but the wife had a honey do list yesterday for me. It was an over all disappointing ice trip, with everything on the small side fish wise. We started out on east bay with 6-8 inches of ice in 11-13 ft of water. I punched 20 holes and started hopping around and caught 1 10-12 inch walleye and three small perch, my buddy picked a 20 inch northern and that was it from 11 am till 4:30. We fished for another hour and caught a few more small perch and thats all. It was still good to be out but i wish i could of had better results.

Hey icenut, when i left i forgot to write your number down. i apologize.

sean


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

that would be cool to do a weekend get together!


----------

